# What PH meter do you use?



## jnl (Feb 19, 2015)

Im looking to buy a PH meter and want to get a quality one that is not too expensive.

Most of the ones on amazon look like garbage.

One with AA or AAA batteries would be great, tho they all seem to use button batteries, unless you spend a few hundred.

So what ones are you guys using that you like?


----------



## cjguitar (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd like to know this as well. I tried one off of Amazon and it broke instantly so I sent it back.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 20, 2015)

Are you taking about for soap?  If so PH meters are totally useless. They do not read properly and are notorious for giving bad readings, same with strips and drops. 

If you are worried about safety do yourself a favor, save your money and learn to zap test.  If you are worried about the PH being too high, don't. If your soap is properly made without a lye excess, your PH will fall naturally between 9 and 12. Both PH's are equally fine because your skin will readjust its own PH within 15 mins of using soap, any soap. 

Unless you plan to encourage people to stay lathered for over 4 hours, it is not a problem.

PH is not an indicator of lye heavy soap.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 20, 2015)

My PH meter is in my mouth


----------



## cjguitar (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, since this is the bath and body section, I was thinking more along the lines of lotions, balms, etc, as the skin is sensitive to alkaline products left on for longer periods of time.


----------



## Susie (Mar 21, 2015)

One of the admins or mods moved this to the shopping recommendations section. So no one knew what you needed it for.  Mine is from China(took forever to get here), and uses button batteries, and lacks calibration liquids.  Otherwise it works fine.  I really don't like having to mix up the liquids to calibrate it.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 21, 2015)

cjguitar said:


> Well, since this is the bath and body section, I was thinking more along the lines of lotions, balms, etc, as the skin is sensitive to alkaline products left on for longer periods of time.



I don't quite see where balms and lotions would be getting massive amounts of alkali from.  The bulk of the ingredients are acid (oils) and water


----------



## Cindy2428 (Mar 21, 2015)

Lotioncrafter sells one that I have researched - not cheap, but it has good reviews.  $120.00


----------

